# Gs3



## Henderson (Sep 7, 2006)

Does anyone else out there practice kata Gekisai (dai) San?


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is that the same as fukyugata san that Ueshiro (Shorin ryu USA) created? *


----------



## Henderson (Sep 8, 2006)

twendkata71 said:


> Is that the same as fukyugata san that Ueshiro (Shorin ryu USA) created?


 
This was created by Toguchi Sensei.  I am not familiar with fukyugata san.


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 8, 2006)

*No not familiar with that kata. Perhaps I have seen it performed before. But, I do not remember it. *


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 9, 2006)

I have not heard of a third Gekisai until now so sorry can't help you.


----------



## Henderson (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry.  I should have been a little more specific.  Afterall...it IS a Goju Ryu kata.  Typically, it is a Shoreikan & Shobukan Goju form, both of which are of the Toguchi Seikichi lineage, although I belong to neither.


----------



## harlan (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes...I've learned a version. What's the question?


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Oct 31, 2006)

I have Gekisai Ich and Gekisai Ni.  Are these similar to the one your asking about?


----------

